

Honor Steve Jobs - Salesforce matching donations - kristjan
http://www.causes.com/campaigns/178167?fundraiser_id=62

======
melling
Personally, I was thinking it would be way cooler if a few million hackers got
together and donated to cancer research in Steve Jobs' name. Steve isn't the
only person who died too young from pancreatic cancer
(<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pausch/>) and it's still almost always a death
sentence. I'd like to see the money go to basic research somewhere. What are
the best cancer research institutes?

The "One More Thing..." fund? Steve probably would not approve, but hey, we're
the ones who are going to miss out on another decade of Steve's product
announcements. Can a few million hackers get together and help solve a big
problem? Have computers, will fold...

~~~
wtfgimmeaname
Oh I'm sure Steve-sies wouldn't mind people donating to the "One More
Thing..." fund. I mean, come on! It's his wife's organization.

~~~
melling
Huh? I'm not talking about the college fund in the post. It's not called "One
More Thing..." I'm talking about donating to a cancer research institute in
Steve's name.

~~~
wtfgimmeaname
What do you mean by "The "One More Thing..." fund? Steve probably would not
approve,"?

